# Miniblabla (de secours)



## Fìx (15 Mars 2011)

**Fìx fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*


Désolé, ça pouvait plus attendre! :rose:





(quoi???? Peux même pas mettre des "Tag" genre "cul, sexe, anal" pour attirer du monde???!  On nous flingue le forum et on peut même pas se servir de la nouveauté qu'a tout déglingué comme on veut??   )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2011)

kékéya avec le Bar ?
Une surcharge de Modos à tout casser ?


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

*dites donc les deux marioles là*si ça floode, ce sera ban pour les deux comiques ! :modo:*

_(ahnapeur hein ! hin hin hin !)_


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> *dites donc les deux marioles là&#8230;*si ça floode, ce sera ban pour les deux comiques ! :modo:*
> 
> _(ahnapeur hein ! hin hin hin !)_



Oooh, un p'tit train !...


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Oooh, un p'tit train !...



va faire long feu le tchouktchouk à woipeur !


----------



## Fìx (15 Mars 2011)

J'arrive pas à aller dans ce sujet depuis l'index de la Terrasse... Ça vous l'fait aussi? (Page not found)


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

ça me l'fait grave !


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2011)

Plus qu'à faire remonter l'info aux p'tits *gras*...


----------



## Fìx (15 Mars 2011)

**Fìx rappelle à tirhum qu'étant ici dans le miniblabla, il se doit de continuer à utiliser son horrible couleur de caractères*


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2011)

Et ta s&#339;ur ?!&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (15 Mars 2011)

Ah.... un début de réponse à tout c'brouzouf? 




Qui qu'a pas payé sa facture?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ta s&#339;ur ?!&#8230;


Qui ?


----------



## Fìx (15 Mars 2011)

Ahhh! On peut enfin mettre des images dans le minirade! Pas trop tôt!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mars 2011)

le minitruc a disparu :sleep: ... la productivité de certains devrait augmenter très sensiblement...


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2011)

c&#8217;est marrant ces _tag_ en fait


----------



## iMacounet (15 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?


Kate.

Je l'ai faite, sinon tu allais te sentir seul. :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> c&#8217;est marrant ces _tag_ en fait



LoL ...


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2011)

c'est quoi ce bouge ? Même pas de bouton pour foutre des baffes !
** Romuald fout une paire de baffes à Imacouniais*


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2011)

Marrant.
Quand c'est toi qui la fais c'est ultra nul.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Marrant.
> Quand c'est toi qui la fais c'est ultra nul.


You're talking to me ?


----------



## kisbizz (15 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> *dites donc les deux marioles là*si ça floode, ce sera ban pour les deux comiques ! :modo:*
> 
> _(ahnapeur hein ! hin hin hin !)_



...et on peut faire quoi ici , dans ce miniblabla , a part floder ? 

suis blonde tu sais , je pige pas toujours


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

> alèm fout une paire de baffes à tous ceux au-dessus



:affraid:


----------



## kisbizz (15 Mars 2011)

au lieu de baffer va voir pourquoi le liens de notification donnent sur un *Database error*


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

c'est pas mon Job(s)


----------



## kisbizz (15 Mars 2011)

oki, mais tu peux faire l'effort d'aller chercher mackie non ? 
... a moins que il est toujours attiré par les asiatiques et qu'il est là-bas :afraid::afraid:


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

mackie est marié et il vaut mieux pas qu'il touche au code&#8230;*on serait encore plus dans la merde !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2011)

@Romuald: Une page et c'est déjà le foutoir !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------

'fin attendre trente secondes pour poster c'est un peu long ?!


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> [/COLOR]'fin attendre trente secondes pour poster c'est un peu long ?!



et puis être obligé d'écrire 5 lettres au minimum pffff


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2011)

*aCLR botte le cul de imacouniais*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------

Ouais j'te jure CINQ signes minimum au vingt et unième siècle&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2011)

pas tres kikoolol cette situation...
moi je dis c'est l'option des baffes qui a tout casse...
si si j'vous le jure !


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2011)

*da capo met une paire de baffe à p'tit_louis*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2011)

*iDuck met une paire de baffe à p'tit_louis (ça lui manquait)*


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

*alèm bannit un tas de gens du sujet*


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2011)

Je flippe pour petit_louis, quand même. Trop longtemps hors du miniblabla, il risque de suffoquer comme un poisson rouge sorti de son bocal. Faut vite l'arroser avec de la sauce kebab, j'vois qu'ça !


----------



## kisbizz (15 Mars 2011)

et moi je pose une question dont je ne sais pas où la placer 


donc...


depuis un mois j'attends que on programme la sonnette de mon logement et aujourd'hui ( avant de râler une fois de plus chez mon agence immobilière qui me renvois chez le syndic où la personne qui s'occupe de mon logement n'est jamais là) je vais la tester, on sait jamais...

je fais défiler le noms où apparaît aussi  le numéro des leur  maison correspondant , il y a qui a un nom , d'autre nom et prénom ... j'arrive a la 14 , donc chez moi , et là il n' y a que un prénom , je clique et  
"bonjour , orange vous informe que ce numéro n'est pas attribué' !!" 

c'est quoi ce bazar ?
pourquoi j'ai entendu la boite vocale  d'un opérateur téléphonique ?

est que quelqu'un connaît ce type d'interphone  ? 

merci


----------



## iMacounet (15 Mars 2011)

*iMacounet botte le cul d'aclr trucmuche


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2011)

Ahhhh :love: la big size&#8230; Ça remplace tellement bien la répartie&#8230;


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

la bouche pleine, il est parfois difficile de s'exprimer correctement.


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2011)

@kisbizz: utilise la recherche


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> @kisbizz: utilise la recherche



tu as oublié le mot magique :

@kisbizz: utilise la recherche    *BORDEL !*


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2011)

*DE DIEU !!*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------

C'est quoi les tags ?!
(ça pourrait même être une question existentielle. Mais bon ça fait trop de clics pour aller la poser là-bas&#8230
Y manque temporaire d'ailleurs&#8230;
Et sans titre&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> You're talking to me ?



nan nan, je parlais à l'autre crétin du dessus.


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2011)

**Fìx ouvre les fenêtres du miniblabla, passe un coup de Fébrèze pour atténuer les odeurs d'alcool et de tabac de la veille, arrose les plantes en se baissant exagérément pour que tout le monde regarde son cul, prépare le café et fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis en passant*


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> nan nan, je parlais à l'autre crétin du dessus.



Finalement ce faux minirade singe le vrai jusque dans ses défauts : lui aussi arrive à se mélanger les pinceaux 
Donc, reprenons :
** Romuald fout une paire de baffes à Imacouniais
* Romuald fout une paire de baffes à Fìx*

Et une suggestion d'option nouvelle dans le minifoinfoin quand il reviendra, messieurs les *gras noirs* si vous nous lisez :
** Romuald fait un gros poutou à petit_louis*

Car tant qu'à ne pas rendre les rouges, autant s'enfoncer dans le mode bisounours et rajouter du rose...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*Nul, chiant, zéro, minable. R**emboursez !*


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> nan nan, je parlais à l'autre crétin du dessus.


Tocard !


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Nul, chiant, zéro, minable. R**emboursez !*



C'est clair! J'sais pas c'qu'il attend jugnin pour tous nous insulter!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*jugnin ?*
*deux, trois, nous irons au bois !*
**


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

oué oué oué&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*alèm ?*
*bien ça, le lillas, Madeleine !*
**


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2011)

@Fìx: qu'est-ce qu'il a d'exceptionnel ton arrière train ce matin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2011)

Yo les psychopates


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*psychopathe ?*
*psychopathe ! Oui mais des psychozamis !*
**


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

ce qui est bien, c'est qu'ici, je peux bannir assez aisément du miniblabla&#8230; aussi aisément qu'on baffe quelqu'un sur ce même machin&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2011)

*WebOliver fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> @Fìx: qu'est-ce qu'il a d'exceptionnel ton arrière train ce matin ?



Tout ça pour me voir le refaire! 'ti cochon va! :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

oh oui, refais-le ! je vais chercher mes crampons !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2011)

limite vous me coupez l'appétit avec vos bêtises (qui ne sont pas de Cambrai, hélas...)


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2011)

Oué, mais ya pire, dans la vie. Comme se faire prendre de haut par un agrégateur RSS. Là, tu flippes, par exemple.


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

je suis du Cambrésis donc mes bêtises aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Oué, mais ya pire, dans la vie. Comme se faire prendre de haut par un agrégateur RSS. Là, tu flippes, par exemple.



ça se farcit un lapin ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*subsole ?*
*itude / pleureur / meunière - au choix, trois XBG pour le prix d'un !*
**


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2011)

Farcira bien qui farcira le dernier.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2011)

/burps © :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

**gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis, paske çà fait du bien *


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

**alèm s'en fout*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2011)

Bon appétit bien sûr


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mars 2011)

"boummmmm" encore une explosion sois disant mystérieuse :mouais:


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

oups&#8230; on met des micros dans mes chiottes ?


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mars 2011)

oué


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2011)

Flash : des russes se plaignent de l'arrivée d'un nuage opaque accompagné d'une odeur très toxique


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2011)

Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

**Fab'Fab fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis, en se demandant ce que c'est que ce bordel *


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...


Carmencita se fait&#8230; _entreprendre_&#8230; par le premier gringo venu&#8230;


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Carmencita se fait _entreprendre_ par le premier gringo venu



[YOUTUBE]k_QAPjtO2cA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...



Bon ça va aller le flood???!  On est pas au.................. ah bah si! :rateau:


**ouais bah Fìx fout quand même une paire de baffes à petit_louis... *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2011)

je préfere être sourd que de voir cette vidéo.

*soupir*


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

**alèm fout une trentaine de baffes à petit_louis *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2011)

...alors qu'au même moment, à la station BP de Montauban...


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2011)

Alban est dans une position inconfortable&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> ...alors qu'au même moment, à la station BP de Montauban...


[mode Lino]On devrait jamais quitter Montauban ![/mode Lino]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> [mode Lino]On devrait jamais quitter Montauban ![/mode Lino]



Excellente référence !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*Bon.*
*le miniblabla de secours, c'est bien gentil, mais normalement, c'est fait uniquement pour tenir jusqu'au garage le plus proche.*
*Là, ça dure.*
*Et on sent bien que ça s'essouffle. Que ça va lâcher.*
*Il serait temps de réparer le miniblabla principal quand même, nan ?*


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2011)

Jai entendu dire que les roots sont allés chercher des lances à eau pour refroidir le code du forum, mais bien peu dinformations filtrent désormais Peut être même quils se sont trop approchés et quils sont morts !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*Ah c'était ça toute cette flotte que j'ai pris sur la gueulle ???*

*Mais quelle bandes de foutriquets, alors !*

*Savent viser comme faire des films promos pour la sortie de l'appli MacG ipad ceux-là, on dirait !*


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

> alèm comprend mieux l'étrange porte-clefs offert par la rédaction&#8230;



:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Bon.*
> *le miniblabla de secours, c'est bien gentil, mais normalement, c'est fait uniquement pour tenir jusqu'au garage le plus proche.*
> *Là, ça dure.*
> *Et on sent bien que ça s'essouffle. Que ça va lâcher.*
> *Il serait temps de réparer le miniblabla principal quand même, nan ?*


Y'a qu'à faire appel au S.A.V ou à La Horde©. Mais 'sont jamais là quand on a besoin d'eux.
Ou alors Macbid ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*Tu tu tut, la Horde est là et bien là - depuis le temps qu'elle pisse allègrement sur le coeur du code des forums, tu aurais pu t'en rendre compte !*
*Par contre, c'est vrai, ça refroidit pas vraiment les esprits...*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------

*(bonus)*

*jugnin ?*
*de jardin !*
**


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ou alors Macbid ?



Pars devant, on arrive...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*Fab ?*
*ricant d'armes (alors, je dis oh ohohoh oh chanteur de charme)*
**

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------

*Romuald ?*
*Aux vêtements !*
**


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

Ah ouais, quand même...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2011)

...alors que, au même moment, chez petit_louis...


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mars 2011)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

** PonkHead sussure doucement à kisbizz (pour ne pas la réveiller trop brutalement) que par ce temps, elle serait mieux dehors, allongée sous un arbre pour faire la sieste que enfermée dans cet ersatz de miniblabla qui sent déjà le vieux kébab froid et aussi un peu les pieds.*





*kisbizz ?*
*ounours !*
**


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2011)

je proteste avec énergie : ca ne sent pas le kebab mais la sauce poivre.

merci de m'avoir donné la parole.

Cdt,

petit_louis


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

*Oui, c'est vrai.*
*Passe une bonne journée.*
*Merci.*






*****
*Ah, on me signale une possible erreur d'aiguillage qui aurait fait remonter un vieux post pourri de PonkHead (si, si, il y en a. Pas beaucoup, c'est vrai. Bien cachés, c'est vrai. Mais en cherchant, on en trouve.) à la place de la réponse truculente et pleine d'esprit, comme d'habitude, qu'il voulait adresser à petit_louis.*
*La faute en est, bien sûr, à la récente mise à jour des forums qui a vraiment tout foutu par terre.*
*Un root en noir va donc être attaché nu à un radiateur et fouetté avec un iPod trempé dans le vinaigre jusqu'à ce qu'il trouve et corrige la panne.*
*Veuillez nous en excuser.*
*Merci de votre attention.*
*****


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> ** PonkHead sussure doucement à kisbizz (pour ne pas la réveiller trop brutalement) que par ce temps, elle serait mieux dehors, allongée sous un arbre pour faire la sieste que enfermée dans cet ersatz de miniblabla qui sent déjà le vieux kébab froid et aussi un peu les pieds.*



il pleut toujors :mouais::sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

ponk , c'est gentil d'avoir coupé l'eau mais tu t'es trompé de vanne !!!

c'est pas toi ?

ben qui alors ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

Ponk a toujours la vanne qu'il faut.
Il vanne toujours à bon escient.
Il ne se trompe jamais de vanne.
Jamais.


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ponk a toujours la vanne qu'il faut.
> Il vanne toujours à bon escient.
> Il ne se trompe jamais de vanne.
> Jamais.



Qu'on en fasse un modo !

Mieux, un admin, un root ou je ne sais quoi !

Et qu'il rende à tous ce dont on les a privés !!!


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ponk a toujours la vanne qu'il faut.
> Il vanne toujours à bon escient.
> Il ne se trompe jamais de vanne.
> Jamais.



cette fois ci , l'eau ne coule plus de mon robinet


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> cette fois ci , l'eau ne coule plus de mon robinet


Pas plus que du robinet de Ponk.


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Qu'on en fasse un modo !



il a plutôt une face de pêt. 



da capo a dit:


> Mieux, un admin, un root ou je ne sais quoi !



il a déjà un "je ne sais quoi", on ne peut pas mieux faire. 



da capo a dit:


> Et qu'il rende à tous ce dont on les a privés !!!


certains n'en ont jamais été doté, on ne pourra donc pas les en priver.


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2011)

_« J'tape du code, j'tape du code... »_

Ouais ouais.....  


**Fìx soupçonne Toximitou d'être psychologiquement enfermé dans le personnage de "The Social Network"*


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> il a plutôt une face de pêt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est clair : macgénération n'est pas une méritocratie :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2011)

** Romuald prend la clé sous le pot de fleur, ouvre la porte puis les fenêtres du miniblabla, passe un coup de Fébrèze pour atténuer les odeurs d'alcool et de tabac de la veille, arrose les plantes sans se baisser exagérément pour que personne ne regarde son cul, prépare le café, se fait un thé, et se demande quand ce cirque va finir*
** Romuald fout une paire de baffes aux gras noirs pour qu'ils se bougent un peu*


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2011)

**aCLR penche plutôt pour la gégéne
*
Gniark gniark


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2011)

*petit_louis se sert une noisette et laisse une grosse pièce dans le bocal à pourboire car le bar est bien propre.*


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2011)

**Fab'Fab fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis, même si c'est plus chiant à faire ici*


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mars 2011)

voilà la solution de secours ! 

merci les pubs MacG 






t'ain qu'est ce que j'ai encore bien pu foutre pour choper ça moi


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mars 2011)

Ca manque cruellement de cdB en ce moment


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> **Fab'Fab fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis, même si c'est plus chiant à faire ici*



C'te feignant !


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2011)

*kisbizz prends encore une tasse de café, une clope  et une dose massive de calmants avant de re-téléphoner a l'administration :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

Poil au croupion&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2011)

'napp...


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2011)

ouais tiens&#8230; j'suis à l'arrêt (brouillard), autant aller manger.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2011)

**Le Vieux Trooper fout une grande paire de baffes à petit_louis *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2011)

je te proot ok ?
nan mais oh !
C'est du harcèlement visagale !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

*gKatarn ?*
*et garonne !*
**


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2011)

gkatarn ?
ta gueule à la récré

XBG approximatif mais de circonstance


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2011)

bip bip 
"tapez 1 pour continuer " ......" tapez 2 pour le service ... " 
"nous allons prendre votre communication , merci de ne pas quitter "
douce musique ,  mozar , là là là là 

bip bip 
"tapez 1 pour continuer " ......" tapez 2 pour le service ... " 
"nous allons prendre votre communication , merci de ne pas quitter "
douce musique ,  mozar , là là là là 

oki, je quitte pas , j'attends depuis 20 minutes ... et 1 et 2 ... bip bip  ...vous allez me repondre avant 17h ou je dois recommencer demain ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

*Mozart ?*
*me citoyen !*
**


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2011)

en'foiré :mouais:  ... les bureaux ferment a 17h et toujours le même tralàlà

je recommence demain :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

*Enfoiré ?*
*De Fontainebleau !*
**


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2011)

non,  de Marseille ...
il y a un volontaire demain pour aller voir l'employé  et l'obliger* a décrocher ? 


*les moyens sont a votre choix


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2011)

* * Tibo trouve que les fauteuils de ce miniblabla ne sont pas confortables.

*


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2011)

en attendant un fauteuil moelleux tu peux aller faire te griffes au consulat italien !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2011)

yo les expats'


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2011)

**Fab'Fab fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis parce que c'est le matin *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> **Fab'Fab fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis parce que c'est le matin *



Genre...
Il te faut une justification pour me baffer maintenant ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2011)

**gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis, sans avoir besoin de se justifier*


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> **gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis, sans avoir besoin de se justifier*



Pas mieux
**Fab'Fab fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mars 2011)

*iMacounet baffe tout le monde


----------



## jugnin (18 Mars 2011)

*/feed uname iMacounais w/ cassoulet
*
Hin hin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas mieux
> **Fab'Fab fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*



Ué mais là...
Tu fais pareil que gKatarn !
Et...bon...enfin...voilà quoi !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2011)

/burps © :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2011)

**Fab'Fab Envoie un gros cassoulet dans la face de iMacouniais*


----------



## jugnin (18 Mars 2011)

Faudrait penser aux légumes pour équilibrer...


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2011)

carotte ou laitue ?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> carotte ou laitue ?


Courge.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2011)

ON NE JOUE PAS AVEC LA BOUFFE !!!


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mars 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> ON NE JOUE PAS AVEC LA BOUFFE !!!


*iMacounet entarte petit_louis


----------



## patlek (18 Mars 2011)

Patlek constate l' immense avancée, le pas considérable qu' a été la création d' internet pour l' Humanité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2011)

C'est sûr que si on compte sur toi pour faire avancer l'humanité...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ... faire avancer l'humanité...



Le journal ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le journal ?...


Même ça, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il le fasse avancer


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2011)

Vous allez rire ! 
Il est 15h32 !

C'est fou je trouve...


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2011)

Vous allez rire !
figurez-vous que je laisse ce sujet ouvert uniquement pour petit_louis !

C'est fou je trouve...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2011)

Qu'est-ce que tu es gentil...

C'est fou je trouve...
Nan ?!&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2011)

C'est vrai.
Tu as raison.
Bonne journée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2011)

zuuuuuuuuuuttt !


Cdt,

petit_louis


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2011)

C'est vrai.
Tu as raison.
Bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

*Je n'ai absolument rien à dire.
Merci.
Bonne soirée.*


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2011)

un steack  poivre   crème ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2011)

** Romuald signale que le minirade pas de secours est ouvert*


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2011)

** gKatarn passe en mode aperotime  :love:*


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2011)

** Romuald signale que le minirade pas de secours est encore cassé*
** Romuald fout une paire de baffes à qui de droit*


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2011)

L'est pas cassé...
J't'ai collé un aller/retour...


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2011)

Dis plutôt qu'il est re-réparé 
Et effectivement, même les baffes remarchent































pôv' tilouis, je sens qu'il va déguster

:rose:


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2011)

*allez flooder ailleurs bande de malpropres ! *


----------

